# how do you remove CD player?



## zeniac (Nov 13, 2003)

I would like to replace the OEM cd player w/ an aftermarket one. I can not find any bolt that holds the plastic panel surrounding the CD player.

I don't want to break anything. How do I remove the CD player?

thanks


----------



## chris_taketa (Jan 29, 2004)

you open the middle dash console and then pull forward, then there are 2 screws on the top then the other panel pops off and and there are 2 more screws and there you go. I think that pretty much explains it, after you get the top thingie off you'll see how to get it out, if you needs more help thenjust ask


----------



## tekmode (Feb 22, 2003)

this belongs in the audio forum


----------



## sr20dem0n (Mar 19, 2003)

it would help if you told us what car you have


----------

